# Travel advice/information going to Sydney-Australia



## asking7 (17 Sep 2007)

Hi,
Me and my wife are looking to book tickets to Sydney-Australia for 3 weeks flying from either Belfast or Dublin.
We plan to go there early next year (February-March Time).
Any advice or information would be appreciated on where to book the cheapest flights, accomodation in Sydney, other info etc.
Cheers!


----------



## Peigsayers (17 Sep 2007)

Hi,

I travelled to Sydney last year with Air France. I wouldn't do this again. The route was Dublin - Paris - Singapore - Sydney. The first flight was delayed by 4 hours meaning we ended up in Paris for a day, waiting for the next flight to Singapore (It was Jan and freezing and we had no baggage). We were put up in a horrible little hotel for the night at the airport. On the way back flights were on time but it took so long to get through security in Paris that we missed our flight to Dublin and had to wait a few hours for the next one. If I were travelling to Sydney again I would certainly try to avoid flying through Paris.

We stayed in the Avillion hotel in Sydney, now called Rydges World Square Sydney.  Would highly recommend - very nice and great location


----------



## LouisLaLoope (17 Sep 2007)

I travelled Qantas on a similar route (Dublin-Paris-Singapore-Melbourne) and Paris was a nightmare.  We were late for the connection, but it waited.  Then we were sitting on the tarmac in Paris for three hours before we finally took off.  Obviously that doesn't mean it will happen to you!  But I'd avoid that route.  Having said that, Qantas were nice to fly with.  Our other flights were BA and I definitely preferred Qantas.

Bon voyage!


----------



## SLS (17 Sep 2007)

In my personal experience most of the Asian airlines are usually the best to fly with. i.e. Singapore, Thai, Malaysian

I fly between Melbourne and Dublin about once a year and have travelled with most airlines.

Having said that though, last time I flew to Oz, flew Qantas via Rome.
Flew from Dublin - Rome with Aer Lingus, spent a night in Rome and then went via Hong Kong to Melbourne
It was a perfect flight as it was broken up nicely

Have a look at some of the travel brokers i.e.
www.opodo.co.uk
www.clubtravel.ie
www.ebookers.ie
as well as the individual airlines. 
After years of trying to find the best "discounted" optoin I am resigned to extensive research in order to gfind the best flight!


----------



## Perplexed (17 Sep 2007)

Thats a good time of the year to visit Sydney. I've been to Australia 4 times once with Maylasian & the other 3 times with BA/Qantas. Didn't find much difference between them. 

It is nice though to break your trip. Stayed in Hong Kong last time on way back & it was lovely for the two nights.

I did lots of research on the net & in the end got the best deal with Trailfinders !

My brother came home this yr via Dubai & he found it great as you didn't have to go through Heathrow. Says he will come that way in future....mind you cost is not a priority with him so I'm not sure how good it is economically.

There's a new route that goes that direction - not Dubai but a city close by whose name  eludes me ! - a friend found it cheapest in July of this year.

Lots of routes to check out but at least you're checking it out in good time.


----------



## asking7 (18 Sep 2007)

Thanks for your info/advice guys.

One more thing....should I book flights as soon as I can or leave it until nearer the time (...say 2/3 months before)?


----------



## wjc (18 Sep 2007)

Try ethiad airlines. Can fly from Dublin to Sydney with only 1 stop in Abu Dhabi. Definitely worth looking at as would make a big difference in a long flight not to have to go through the hell of heathrow.


----------



## Yachtie (18 Sep 2007)

wjc said:


> Try ethiad airlines. Can fly from Dublin to Sydney with only 1 stop in Abu Dhabi. Definitely worth looking at as would make a big difference in a long flight not to have to go through the hell of heathrow.


 
I have booked this flight for Xmas this year. It was reasonable in price and only one stop over in Abu Dhabi. 

A friend of mine who lives in Sydney recomended Vibe Hotel in Rushcutter's Bay which I loved ont he website and it was quite cheap too got a 4* hotel. 

I'd say book your flights now - the sooner you book the better selection of airlines and prices you have. I booked in April for December departure. 

I have done loads of research (on the web and by talking to Ozi friends) so if you have any questions, give us a PM. We've decided to stay in Sydney for a few days, fly to Hobart for a few days, fly to Gold Coast and lounge on the beach for a week and then drive back to Sydney with stops as we fancy. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Perplexed (18 Sep 2007)

wjc said:


> Try ethiad airlines. Can fly from Dublin to Sydney with only 1 stop in Abu Dhabi. Definitely worth looking at as would make a big difference in a long flight not to have to go through the hell of heathrow.



That's exactly the one I was trying to think of !   Friend found it great & cheaper than others.

Yachtie, I wouldn't spend a week in the Gold Coast if you paid me. I found it really dissapointing....just another version of Ballymun in the sun or any Spanish costa.  Also there are so many rip tides that it's quite dangerous to swim there. For the short time I was on the beach I saw the lifeguards go in twice after people who seemed in trouble.
Lots of far nicer beaches to be found.  That's just my opinion for what it's worth.

When in Hobart be sure to visit Port Arthur.  Interesting place & also very scenic area.

Book flights early & hotels late seems generally the way to find the best deals.


----------



## BillK (19 Sep 2007)

Don't know whether Emirates flies from Dublin, but my Aussie chiropractor got back two days ago from a wedding in Oz.
He tells me that the airline was the best in price and comfort he has ever used for the trip. Another plus, though possibly irrelevant to you, is that they fly from Birmingham. I say only possibly because both Aer Lingus and Ryanair fly Dublin - Birmingham.

Stop in Dubai to change aircraft, depending whether flying to Perth or Sydney.
If it were me I'd try for a couple of days in Dubai each way to break the journey.


----------



## Alonso (20 Sep 2007)

I would definitely book it as soon as possible as I think you'll get a better deal now rather than waiting. I found trailfinders.ie quiet good and you should also try Usit (there not just for students). I stayed in Ultimate Apartments Bondi. Its located right outside a bus stop so its handy and also on the beach. You can get a good deal if you book with hotel club. The apartments are pretty new and clean etc. I flew with Qantas via London and Hong Kong - going over was great no problems. We came home via Signapore but the entertainment system for our 2 seats were faulty and there was no other free seats. 24 + hours was a long time without a movie etc. I since found out through other threads that its a known flaw on Qantas entertainment systems and wasn't a one off. A mate of mine went via Signapore Airlines and there customer service seems to be top notch. Other than that enjoy your trip.


----------



## liage (3 Oct 2007)

I have flow on numerous occasions withBA/Quantas to Oz and found them great. Lufthansa was horrible. And as for JAL well forget it. The trip takes forever!!

I lived in Rushcutters Bay and just be warned that it is down the hill from Kings Cross. It's a steep enough hill so be prepared!! Really nice hotel and cool bar in it and Rushcutters Bay itself is a lovely area with nice park and fab boats!!

In order to take buses and stuff to Bondi you must go back up the hill into King Cross to take them and the same with buses to the city. The busstop that is outside the door of the hotel goes to Watsons Bay.

Enjoy


----------

